# P.Irminia sling care



## TheTsupreme (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi!
I'm very close to getting my hands on a P. irminia sling and i just wondered what kind of care it needs. Im gonna use a spice jar as an arboreal steup for it and coco fiber as substrate. What can i use as a hide or chill our place for an arboreal? its so much snow here i cant find anything in the woods. 

And how is it with mistingt and humidity? how did/do you guys did/do it?

Help is sooo appriciated ! 

Best regards!


----------



## curiousme (Jan 13, 2010)

We have 6 P. irminia and we use hobby cubes from Hobby Lobby as our enclosures, but i would be surprised if you had those where you are.  i don't know what size spice jar you are talking about.

click here for more helpful information 

and here for my full answer, pictures included

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## TheTsupreme (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, i've read youre answers and others and it provided much information thanks!

PS im not new in the hobby, just a little rookie thats all


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Depending on the size of the sling, get a vial that is fairly tall. Put some twigs and maybe a small fake plant in the vail, I broke off fake leaves and put them in vials for my arboreal slings. I would also provide enough substrate for the sling to burrow. It sounds strange but sometimes arboreals, as slings, will burrow. My irminia burrowed as slings, and as they grew they became more and more arboreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 14, 2010)

They have a tendancy to make 'dirt curtains'.  They will web a bit, drag substrate up to the webbing and web some more over it.  I actually watched one of my two juvies (1.75-2") doing it yesterday.  Quite fascinating.

They are very adept hunters and when I put crickets in their little cubes they don't survive more than a few minutes.  We are talking, they have each eatten 4, 1/4", crickets this week alone!!!  They take adult crickets but I had a ton of 1/4" for my other slings.  They also get the occassional dubia nymph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTsupreme (Mar 1, 2010)

How to care for an adult then ? 
Daily misting?


----------



## sbullet (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?228760-P.-Striata-comes-in-the-morning-nervous!/page2 check out my enclosure, you can get these at walmart for around $7.  You shouldn't have to mist every day, assuming the humidity requirements for p. irminia are similar to poecilotheria's.  If the substrate is moist, you don't need to mist.  I like to see a little bit of condensation on the walls of the enclosure.  But if the ground is moist, you don't need to mist.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 11, 2012)

1/3 substrate of the enclosure height, a corbark slab, some decoration if you want to. Misting until substrate is moist, wait till it's close to dry, then mist again  

Great slings - teleporters though  Enjoy your irminia!


----------



## advan (Apr 11, 2012)

sbullet said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?228760-P.-Striata-comes-in-the-morning-nervous!/page2 check out my enclosure, you can get these at walmart for around $7.  You shouldn't have to mist every day, assuming the humidity requirements for p. irminia are similar to poecilotheria's.  If the substrate is moist, you don't need to mist.  I like to see a little bit of condensation on the walls of the enclosure.  But if the ground is moist, you don't need to mist.


I'm sure the OP's spider has grown quite a bit, making that enclosure a little on the small side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sbullet (Apr 11, 2012)

They make bigger sizes though! It's just funny when you see people with large T collections, the tiny enclosures some of them get... I tell ya!


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 11, 2012)

sbullet said:


> They make bigger sizes though! It's just funny when you see people with large T collections, the tiny enclosures some of them get... I tell ya!


His point was that the OP asked for advice over two years ago. Also, condensation is not a good way to tell when misting is necessary. Just go by the amount of soil moisture, which should be damp in some places, not wet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

